# What tripod and head to shooters of 300 2.8 II use while traveling?



## scottkinfw (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi all. I am serious about upgrading to the 300 2.8 II and in a few months, my lens fund will be topped off. I am interested to hear pros and cons for light weight stable tripod/head combos for wildlife shooting for the lens. Currently I shoot 5D!!! ( may get a 1DX someday), and have a Wimberley WH-200 Gimbal Tripod Head II with Quick Release Base, which I love ( Thank you for the advice Neuro). Anyway, time to start planning for the upgrade and all suggestions appreciated.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 15, 2013)

Just to clarify, are you looking for something smaller/lighter than the Wimberley II for travel? The Wimberley gimbal will work quite well with the 300/2.8 II, of course. If you've got a strong ballhead with an Arca-Swiss type clamp that you'll be taking anyway, the Wimberley Sidekick would work well with the 300/2.8. I'd also recommend getting the RRS LCF-52 replacement foot for the 300 II.


----------



## mackguyver (Nov 15, 2013)

Unless you're going to be sitting in a blind or somewhere still for a long time, the 300 f/2.8 IS II works really well hand-held or with a monopod.


----------

